# water in diffs



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

i changed the oils in both front and back diff and there is water in both of them and i dont know how it is gettin in there?


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

I haven't had trouble with my rear but my front is milked after every ride. I just change it out after every ride.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

its the driveshaft seal they leak bad


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

my experience is the same as Masher's.
Front always milked, rear never.


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

ok well the seals are fine so i have no idea how its gettin in the diffs its beyond me!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Have u checked all 3? Checked drain plug? Fill plug?


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

The problem with a "dynamic" type seal is that grit gets between the seal and the surface its sealing against (crankshaft,pinion,axle etc) and cuts the seal out. Most of the time (unless the seal is just puking fluids) the seal is cut out factions of a mm. this is just enough to let the water enter and the grease/oil not escape (since water is thinner than grease/oil). However, some makes/models of ATV's just have a crappy seal system, no questions about it.

Having that said, I'd say change seals or change my diff grease every time I rode in mud/water. Theres no way around chewing up seals (especially a dynamic seal) when riding in any type of mud/water/sand; bottomline.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you will keep Armor All on all your seals they will last longer...after doing that I never had a problem again...even with the rear output shaft seal...just clean and armor all them...keeps the soft and effective so they don't dry rot and not work....I know it sounds stupid...but just try it with NEW seals and see.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> If you will keep Armor All on all your seals they will last longer...after doing that I never had a problem again...even with the rear output shaft seal...just clean and armor all them...keeps the soft and effective so they don't dry rot and not work....I know it sounds stupid...but just try it with NEW seals and see.


I agree with Bootlegger. Also a good spray-down with a good silicone spray...not WD-40, will also stop the drying. Also, when replacing, always fill the gap between the seal wipe and guard with silicone grease. Don't use any petroleum products as this will in time soften the materials. The grease will do several things like help keep stuff away from the wipe surface and give the guard probably the only lube it will get until the wipe starts leaking. No pressure washing directly on the seal. That pushes stuff past the guard and inside where it starts the grinding process. And heat is always a seal's enemy. One thing we tend to overlook at times is staft stability. A loose bearing allowing some side movement or too much end play takes a seal out faster then anything, so if you are going through seals pretty fast, check that.


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

Alright i will try that i have to replace one seal i just found out it was leaking.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Another thing to check out is that both the diffs have vent lines that run to a row of vents in the pod. might check that those lines for cracks or kinks and good tight fits on the diffs. Also, a friend had his get plugged up where it vents in the pod (mud dobber wasp) which caused pressure to build when it got hot and of course it would push oil out of the seals. With that thought in mind, if the diff is warm or hot and it can't vent fast enough, if you dunk it in water it cools fast and contracts making a vacuum...sucking water in through the seals if it can't get air through the vent. The seal wipes do face inward so it would be easy to do. Just something to check.


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

Man yall guys know alot im glad i got on mimb its been real helpfull here!!! and i will check the vent lines too. i was hopin to ride today its a dang good day to ride but it got screwed up!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

07limegreenbrute said:


> Man yall guys know alot im glad i got on mimb its been real helpfull here!!! and i will check the vent lines too. i was hopin to ride today its a dang good day to ride but it got screwed up!


Well, if you got something that's...well.. not right, like that water stuff, could cost you big money if not fixed. Best be safe then sorry. They are always more & better ride'n days ahead.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

I've been fighting the same problem, front milky, rear okay. So I broke down and replace seal from driveshaft to diff and both axle/diff seals and even a new oring on cap. Rode Sat and Milky again? I just change and flush after every ride for now, but I will check the breather tub.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Any of you guys going deep enough to put the pods under water?


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

The deepest i been has been is to racks thats bout it!


----------



## 10Brute750i (Jan 25, 2010)

Are the seals that bad on these things. I just changed both diff fluid's a couple weeks ago, checked the front today and it was milky. The deepest water i have been in is maybe 3/4's of the way up the tires. I really dont want to be changing my front diff fluid everytime I ride. Is there a fix for this??


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Sometimes we forget there are other ways for water to get in other then seals.. like the vent tube or even the actuator. Several ways in there... Funny how its more often the diff...with an actuator... not the other one. Hmm.. Food for thought.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

mine is always milky too. I changed mine yesterday and when i took the cap off it was full to the top of the diff. That stuff wont even oil. Lol. It was white gunk. And i only rode twice before i changed it. I will def change it every time now.


----------



## Butch (Aug 29, 2009)

Ride/Replace thats my routine. I quit trying to stop it. lol


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

so if mines leaking a little its not a big deal as long as i change fluid every ride. im gonna check my bearing and stuff and change if needed butits not that bigga deal if u dont prolong exposure to water , am i understanding this right correct me if im wrong ? kinda hijacking ur thread, sorry


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

if it's leakin, fix it..


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

its pushing out a little fluid ,but water is not getting in. we rode for 6 hrs saturday no water is in diff this time . may be its the expansion of the fluid.i dont know yet gonna keep an eye on it.


----------

